# hyatt, starwood, marriott? others?



## rosema1268 (Oct 18, 2007)

I know there was a thread somewhere here about the different timeshares and there differences.

We had recently looked into starwood and i loved their properties ,benefits etc, but after reading a lot here what concerns me is that it's hard to exchange and the consensus is to buy where you want you most likely want to travel.. ok, fine w/ that as it's maui which of course maui is more expensive oh well.. the thing that concerns me is in buying a timeshare i like the option to be able to exchange every now and then.. and i 've heard it's like praying and crossing your fingers you get something, the fact you have to wake at 5am (pacific time) on 12 mths out given day to make a reservation, is this how all ownerships are? Yes I know you have to plan in advance but there will be times that cannot always happen, perhaps now they we begin taking the kids we will have more of a set week to go (say spring break, and a week in the summer when kids are off) etc..

so I guessi am asking YOU owners what you like about the Hyatt< the marriott and Starwood.

I looked at the Marriott and the Maui Ocean Club looks nice , that's another thing how new are the Marriott Villas? I know w/ Starwood they seem pretty new and modern and for me that's important w/ pricing. I show marriott has different levels and pricing is based on that, and the MF's are little bit lower .

but when i looked at their property in Maui, the rooms looked older but the presale prices seemed very close to WOKRV--

so folks opinions of what you like don't like.. or is there somewhere i can find the info here?


----------



## mesamirage (Oct 18, 2007)

You can find lots of good insight and opinions in this thread ranking the top 4 Hotel Based Timeshare systems:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34031

Steve


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 18, 2007)

Rosema1268, I came very close to buying a unit at the Marriott Ocean Club.  Overall, I liked Marriott's program better than I liked Starwood's for 2 main reasons: a) Marriott has way more properties with which to exchange; b) if you buy oceanfront, you get oceanfront even if you call a week prior. 

Why I didn't choose Marriott:

a) Elite (multi-week) owners are allowed to reserve before non-elite owners.  As someone who would never consider buying multiple weeks, that meant I'd  always be queued up behind those who did.  No thanks.

b) Marriott's properties aren't uniformly great properties.  Some are rated much higher than others. 

c) Maui (which is where I wanted to own) - What I specifically didn't like about Marriott Maui Ocean Club is that, unless you buy through the developers at their new towers, the units are converted hotel rooms.  They weren't built to be timeshares, so they are smaller and don't have stoves or washers/dryers.  The location was great, the property was great (though bigger than I'd prefer) and I liked the Marriott system.  But I couldn't get over the lack of washer/dryer and lack of a stove. 

What I liked about Starwood:

a) Starwood enjoys a reputation for being a notch above other timeshares.  That means that I'll have strong trading power if I ever want to exchange.

b) Maui - I believe their timeshare is currently the best one on the island.  I love Maui and that's where I wanted to have my home base.  It's large enough to have all the amenities but not as large as the mega-resorts, which leave me feeling overwhelmed. 

I love Hilton, but they don't have a location in Maui.  I doubt I'll ever be able to afford Hyatt whenever they build on Maui.  And Marriott is out because of the stupid washer/dryer issue. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## rosema1268 (Oct 18, 2007)

*lisarex*

HA I was wondering if Marriott's had the washer dryer which is a great thing to have w/ kids you don't have to pack as much etc and I love the lay out of the WOKRV- i love the modern look, the jacuzzi tubs etc. i wasn't sure if Marriotts had the villas like the Starwood does..

so that makes me think that also.

I see that HYatt has a high ranking but no maui and same for us, we want our home property to be maui. WE live in LA so it's the best vacation /beach place for us to get to easily (besides our own state) but i also love ALL of starwood's properties except NO VEGAS but i guess I could trade into II for vegas?? no?


----------



## rosema1268 (Oct 18, 2007)

*and.....i like starwood*

I've done a lot of reading here and Starwood ranks pretty high even tho hyatt ranks higher maui is a big one for me.. Marriott has a lot of properties that is enticing but if they don't have villas at every location/ etc. and you only get a standard hotel room in change that's a minus for me??

but at this point i also read some reviews of past travelers at the the WOKRV- and nothing bad at all, and the pros vs. marriott is also you can go right to their beach/ the shuttle etc.

Marriott you can walk to everything but no good beach in front of the hotel.

the biggest thing that concerns me is that you can only trade week for week/ no days/ and having to wake up at 5am 12 mths out if i want spring break /or holiday weeks/ 4th of july etc/ when we bring the kids we won't have as much flexibility as when we are traveling alone..

and the fact that the internal exchange w/ in svn seems difficult to get some of the prime resorts on trade- e.g harborside, rancho mirage, st john??

but the thing that i also love is the new properties, Kauia, Aruba Cancun all places i'd love to go to as well..and NEW properties!  

but again the concern is will i get a trade..


----------



## myip (Oct 18, 2007)

Did you look at the new Marriott in Maui?  It sells fixed week.


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 18, 2007)

I've never heard anyone complain that they haven't been able to get in to their home resort if they haven't called at 5am.   The prior owner of my villa called in when she woke up in California for a July '08 week.  I'm not worried that I won't get my villa.  In fact, you're GUARANTEED that you'll get your view if you call within the 8-12 month window.  So I think a lot of folks may be acting out of a bit of paranoia by saying you have to get up at 5am.

Trading into another resort at the 8 month window is another thing altogether.  If you want summer in St. John's you may be out of luck.

The good thing is that as they build more properties in great locations, trading will undoubtedly get easier.

Oh, and about Marriott in Maui. It's actually on Kaanapali Beach, so I'm not sure where you got that it's not on a great beach.  WKORV is technically on a beach north of Kaanapali (Honokawai??).  Kaanapali Beach ends at the Sheraton.


----------



## rosema1268 (Oct 18, 2007)

*beach*

No i did read Marriott is ON the beach but there is only a "small" strip of beach and you can't really go out and lie out there

at the WOKRV there is a beach too but you can actually go on it, lie on it, snorkel etc..

am i wrong? someone that's been there is this true or not?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 18, 2007)

LisaRex said:


> So I think a lot of folks may be acting out of a bit of paranoia by saying you have to get up at 5am.



We don't get up at 5 a.m. to ensure that we get a reservation - we do it to get the best possible *VIEW*.  The location (within in your deeded view) that you get, is based on how early you call.  The earlier you call, they higher your view priority is.  In Hawaii - view matters a lot!


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 18, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> We don't get up at 5 a.m. to ensure that we get a reservation - we do it to get the best possible *VIEW*.  The location (within in your deeded view) that you get, is based on how early you call.  The earlier you call, they higher your view priority is.  In Hawaii - view matters a lot!



Yeah, I know. I'm still not worried.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 18, 2007)

You can always rent the best of the best units at any of the resorts in maui or for that matter all of  Islands!!!

Yes it cost some big $$$ but again for some of you that are trying to get in cheap you will NOT get the best of the best resort and any destination in the world it is that simple.

When Hyatt gets to Kauai and maybe Maui it will cost you a lot of Hyatt points 1880 or higher so if you want to buy a low point hyatt for cheap then you will NOT be getting Hyatt in Hawaii it is that simple. No will you be getting into any of Hyatt new resorts that will be coming on line with in 2 to 4 years. Im sure this goes for all the other  5 star timeshare resorts in Hawaii.

So just RENT what you want you can get almost any week1-52 but it will cost you a few $$$$

Enjoy


----------



## Lawlar (Oct 18, 2007)

*Marriott Maui is my choice*

Rosema: 
	I felt just like you did (I was confused and scared) when I purchased our TS.  In August, we purchased a Marriott floating week timeshare at the new Lahaina tower.  When I got back to California I learned from my “advisor” that I had to call the Wednesday, one year before our planned vacation, at 6am to get a reservation.  Then we would “hopefully” get the week we wanted.  Needless to say, that is not what the salesperson told us would happen and for $50,000 I felt I should be able to go whenever I wanted.  After an exchange of some unpleasant emails, and intervention by their customer relations person, we “upgraded” to a fixed unit.  Now I know I will be in an oceanfront unit every year during whale season (and as a bonus, on my birthday).  
	I recently deposited our lockoff with II – with our “advisors” help - and the next day II confirmed that we got the trade we wanted to Marriott’s Timer Lodge.
	As for costs, I know if I invested the TS purchase price in a mutual fund, and added in the yearly maintenance fees, I would have enough money to rent any hotel in the world, any date I wanted, with enough money left over to pay for airfare (without touching the principal).  Oh well, we like our timeshare even if it is pure folly.
	As to the beach, I have stayed at every hotel at Kanapali Beach over the last 25 years and the beach in front of the Marriott is great (walk a few feet to the right and you have all the sand you want).  By the way, the beach moves about during the year.  At times the beach in front of the Marriott is very wide and other times it isn’t.  I have see the beach in front of the Sheraton completely disappear (honest – no sand beach at all).
	My recommendation: if you must purchase a TS, is buy a fixed unit in the new Lahaina tower (they have them for as “low” as $52,000, depending on the time of year).
     Good luck.
Larry


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 18, 2007)

LisaRex said:


> a) Elite (multi-week) owners are allowed to reserve before non-elite owners.  As someone who would never consider buying multiple weeks, that meant I'd  always be queued up behind those who did.  No thanks.4



This is not completely true.  The way Marriott works is if you own multiple weeks you have the option of reserving your weeks that you own at the 13 month window.  However, in order to take advantage of this rule you must reserve your weeks consective or concurrently.  Therefore, you must buy two weeks that have overlapping seasons either at the same resorts or different resorts.   

While the advantage is nice I don't always use this feature as it doesn't work in my plans to take a 2 week vacation at two different resorts.  

As for the OP, with Marriott you must call early in the morning when reservations open up.   Many of the popular places book very quickly.  Since, I live on the West Coast it isn't very difficult for me to make the call at 5 am since mostly likely I won't be doing anything else at that time.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 19, 2007)

rosema1268 said:


> HA I was wondering if Marriott's had the washer dryer which is a great thing to have w/ kids you don't have to pack as much etc and I love the lay out of the WOKRV- i love the modern look, the jacuzzi tubs etc. i wasn't sure if Marriotts had the villas like the Starwood does..
> 
> so that makes me think that also.
> 
> I see that HYatt has a high ranking but no maui and same for us, we want our home property to be maui. WE live in LA so it's the best vacation /beach place for us to get to easily (besides our own state) but i also love ALL of starwood's properties except NO VEGAS but i guess I could trade into II for vegas?? no?



You are right- Hyatt is probably tops in quality- but no Hawaii yet- 

Like you Im from California- I love the big island- and travelled yearly- 
I purchased lots of plat points at HGVC Waikola resort- great idea - then the vacation gods  changed my world---- now I can only go to Hawaii EOY- so Ill had to sell then purchase just enough to travel EOY tio Hawaii- Hyatt works for me because tahoe/Monterey/ Sedona are only Hours away- Much as I dislike the Marriott system- Im also purchasing NCV- Learned my lesson- Ill be more practical and less emotional when buying in the future --- I hope


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 19, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> You are right- Hyatt is probably tops in quality- but no Hawaii yet-
> 
> Like you Im from California- I love the big island- and travelled yearly-
> I purchased lots of plat points at HGVC Waikola resort- great idea - then the vacation gods  changed my world---- now I can only go to Hawaii EOY- so Ill had to sell then purchase just enough to travel EOY tio Hawaii- Hyatt works for me because tahoe/Monterey/ Sedona are only Hours away- Much as I dislike the Marriott system- Im also purchasing NCV- Learned my lesson- Ill be more practical and less emotional when buying in the future --- I hope




Im so glad you like Hyatt don't worry newbie Hyatt owners Benj we will get 2-3 Hyatts in Californian 1-n cal (bonds) 2-s.cal and 1-2 Hyatts in Hawaii  so better start to get some more points about 4400-6000 points with in the next 15 months or you will miss the boat!!!!

Im so happy you like tahoe sedona and my home town Carmel!!!!


----------



## rosema1268 (Oct 19, 2007)

*carmel*

I too love love Carmel!!


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 19, 2007)

rosema1268 said:


> I too love love Carmel!!



Hope all you TUGGERS come to Carmel soon!!!!


----------



## MON2REY (Oct 19, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> Hope all you TUGGERS come to Carmel soon!!!!



but spend your money in Monterey!!


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 19, 2007)

MON2REY said:


> but spend your money in Monterey!!



Spend in Carmel and Monterey forget Pacific Grove the city just fired everybody so PLEASE spend your $$$ in Carmel and Monterey these 2 cities have TONS AND TONS to offer for all your TUGGERS   all year long!!!!


----------



## oneohana (Oct 19, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> Spend in Carmel and Monterey forget Pacific Grove the city just fired everybody so PLEASE spend your $$$ in Carmel and Monterey these 2 cities have TONS AND TONS to offer for all your TUGGERS   all year long!!!!



Except a TS to trade into.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 19, 2007)

oneohana said:


> Except a TS to trade into.




What do you have to trade?


----------



## oneohana (Oct 19, 2007)

I have been offered Hyatt for Harborside. Don't take this personal, but I don't see this as a even trade.
Sorry, I was talking generally through II since Hyatt weeks do not make it there very often.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 19, 2007)

oneohana said:


> I have been offered Hyatt for Harborside. Don't take this personal, but I don't see this as a even trade.
> Sorry, I was talking generally through II since Hyatt weeks do not make it there very often.


 Harborside is a even trade with Hyatt.

I guess everybody has different opinions. Personally i could care a less about Harborside but other just love it inside and out.

I just wish we all could start to trade all 5 star resorts with each other and not be bothered by II or Redweeks etc.

I just love vacation at any of the top timeshare resort companies!!!


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 19, 2007)

I like that idea- we should get a dozen or so owners of high ennd resorts and start our own private exchange compmany- You think this is workable?


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 19, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> I like that idea- we should get a dozen or so owners of high ennd resorts and start our own private exchange compmany- You think this is workable?




A private exchange company would be great!!!! Lets get this board fired up!!!

All we need is a great computer guy or gal that could make this happen this is a huge market and we could blow the sock off II and red week by keeping the fees low low low and do volume!!!

Count me in the dirty dozen!!!!


----------



## Courts (Oct 19, 2007)

rosema1268 said:


> No i did read Marriott is ON the beach but there is only a "small" strip of beach and you can't really go out and lie out there
> 
> at the *WOKRV there is a beach too but you can actually go on it, lie on it, snorkel etc*..
> 
> am i wrong? someone that's been there is this true or not?


Yes, it is a very nice beach and plenty of room, it does get crowded sometimes however, but not as crowded as some other beaches.

.


----------



## Gypsie (Oct 22, 2007)

*Great Idea-Own Exchange Company*

What a great idea--for once, we would be able to to request view, floor, etc. (instead of being placed in front of the trash cans).  Count me in.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 22, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> A private exchange company would be great!!!! Lets get this board fired up!!!
> 
> All we need is a great computer guy or gal that could make this happen this is a huge market and we could blow the sock off II and red week by keeping the fees low low low and do volume!!!
> 
> Count me in the dirty dozen!!!!



TUG, reportedly, has a new private exchange board in the works - that would be a great resource for Tuggers.  But an exchange Co.? - that's pretty unrealistic.  

BTW - since you three think this is such a great resource, I hope you become members!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 22, 2007)

Courts said:


> Yes, it is a very nice beach and plenty of room, it does get crowded sometimes however, but not as crowded as some other beaches.
> 
> .



How wide Ka'anapali Beach is is completely seasonal.  In the winter, the storms wash the sand away - sometimes clear up to the resort lawns and pathways, and the summer currents bring the sand back.   The beach in front of the WKORV isn't huge, but there is plenty of room to sunbathe and play.  Just a few steps south, is the widest and flattest area of Ka'anapali Beach, between the park, and Black Rock.

Beach from WKORV to Black Rock - BTW, the snorkeling is excellent just a few steps to the north of the resort.

Beach in front of the Marriott - this is the most sand it ever has.  In the winter the sand washes away clear up to the palm trees, and sometimes they lose palm trees.

The beach in front of the Royal Lahaina (3rd picture down), is the widest part of Ka'anapali Beach - you can see the WKORV cranes in the background.


----------



## Courts (Oct 22, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> How wide Ka'anapali Beach is is completely seasonal.  In the winter, the storms wash the sand away - sometimes clear up to the resort lawns and pathways, and the summer currents bring the sand back.   The beach in front of the WKORV isn't huge, but there is plenty of room to sunbathe and play.  Just a few steps south, is the widest and flattest area of Ka'anapali Beach, between the park, and Black Rock.
> 
> Beach from WKORV to Black Rock - BTW, the snorkeling is excellent just a few steps to the north of the resort.
> 
> ...


What time of year did you take the Black Rock picture Denise?

We were there in mid march 2007 and the beach seemed a little wider than your picture. 

Most days people crowded directly in front of the WKORV, but if one wanted to move one direction or the other, the beach was relatively sparse.  

Certainly not as crowded as the New Jersey beaches that I am familiar using.


.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 22, 2007)

Courts said:


> What time of year did you take the Black Rock picture Denise?



I took it in the middle of July, 2006.  It was taken in front of the WKROVN construction site, and the little crowd of people up the beach is right in front of the WKORV.  It is easy to walk a few feet from the resort and get away from the crowd.  Well, it was then.  Now that the whole beach is going to be wall-to-wall resorts, I expect it to be more like South Ka'napali Beach.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 23, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> I took it in the middle of July, 2006.  It was taken in front of the WKROVN construction site, and the little crowd of people up the beach is right in front of the WKORV.  It is easy to walk a few feet from the resort and get away from the crowd.  Well, it was then.  Now that the whole beach is going to be wall-to-wall resorts, I expect it to be more like South Ka'napali Beach.




I must be missing something because I don't see wall-to-wall people on the beach.  What time of day were these pictures taken?

In my opinion all 3 beaches are beautiful.  I don't find any of them overly crowded.  When, I think of crowded beaches I think of Virginia Beach or Santa Cruz Beach or even Waikiki Beach. 

I don't think you'd go wrong with any of the properties..


----------



## Gypsie (Oct 23, 2007)

*Exchange Company*

BTW - since you three think this is such a great resource, I hope you become members! [/QUOTE]


You're absolutely right--I took your advice and joined!  Hopefully, in the future, it will be possible to make better exchanges through/with other Tuggers!


----------



## Courts (Oct 23, 2007)

Gypsie said:


> You're absolutely right--I took your advice and joined!  Hopefully, in the future, it will be possible to make better exchanges through/with other Tuggers!



WELCOME to TUG.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 21, 2007)

Because of the new forum setup, I'm bumping several threads (non-starwood & non-HGVC info) thread to the top.


----------

